# Termite spray where driveway meets foundation?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

I was told by a pest control company that it's required to spray along where the driveway will meet the house foundation. This is done just prior to pouring the driveway.

What sense does this make? This house is block on first story and wood on second. Garage is all block.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

In that case, not much. You should be incorporating metal termite flashings between masonry to wood transitions if you are in a trouble area of the country.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

In many areas of the southeast you are required to treat the ground prior to pouring a slab that will be built over. Never heard of it for a driveway though.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You keep mentioning block, I hope your aware that block and slabs are not going to prevent termites.
Around here for any new constrution the bank will require what's called a pretreatment.
What that entails is, any areas that are going to have a slab are sprayed, all voids in the concrete blocks are shot, inside and outside of foundation get sprayed before back filling.


----------

